# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) مساعدة :  مشكل أرهقني lg a100

## kaideyene

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
بعد محاولتي لفك الشفرة على Z3x
أصبح الهاتف بيهنج ويعمل روستارت 
قمت باعادة تفليشه لكن دون جدوى 
هل من حل يا اخوة 
وأريد أيضا ملف ايبروم للهاتف LG a100 يمكن تمريره على z3x أو على تورناد 
LG-A100__000000000000000_full

----------

